# Software für Fluke Scopemeter 123



## plc_tippser (26 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
heute wollte ich mal wieder die Software für unseren Oskar aufspielen und upss. Die Disk enthält die Version f. 3.11 u. 95. :? 

Auf der Homepage habe ich keinen Downloadbereich gefunden.

Meine Frage: Hat jemand die aktuelle Version für Win2000?
Isst die frei Verfügbar?

Gruß pt


----------



## plc_tippser (26 Juli 2004)

Hat sich gerade geklärt :evil: 


> Sehr geehrter Herr plc_tippser,
> 
> Sie scheinen eine relativ alte Version der SW90W im Einsatz zu haben, wahrscheinlich Version 1.x oder 2.x
> 
> ...


----------

